# Amtrak Colonial Train #94 Accident



## FastTrax (Jun 27, 2021)

www.ntsb.gov/investigations/AccidentReports/Reports/RAR8801.pdf

www.trainorders.com/discussion/read.php?4,843938

https://cs.trains.com/trn/f/111/t/10404.aspx

https://web.archive.org/web/20160910044434/http://nrhs1.org/images/Dispatcher_Jan_10.pdf

https://mx-schroeder.medium.com/high-at-high-speed-the-1987-chase-train-collision-7059dd9871d7

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1987_Maryland_train_collision

www.vimeo.com/128899388


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 27, 2021)

I've never ridden on a train like that, just a subway train in Washington, D.C.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 18, 2022)

Conrail, AMTRAK trains and drugs are not a good mix.


----------



## bowmore (Oct 18, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Conrail, AMTRAK trains and drugs are not a good mix.


Neither is UP,Metrolink and texting


----------



## Geezer Garage (Oct 19, 2022)

Hear about it all here.


----------



## Been There (Oct 19, 2022)

I enjoy my AMTRAK trips. That is one advantage to living near D.C. A lot of Amtrak trips are available.


----------

